

Ask HN: What can a SaaS do to detect fraudulent signups? - speaknomad

Our SaaS product has been hit with a couple signups that resulted in charge-backs recently and they would of been difficult to detect without a lot of manual investigation. Apart from building your own in-house rules for each transaction are there any smart ways to catch potential fraudulent signups?
======
bvallelunga
Have you heard of Sift Science?

~~~
speaknomad
Not until now. Checking it out.

